# Gaslow System



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Could ay of you please tell us if it is worth while having the gaslow system fitted. We are travelling down to Switzerland at the end of July Then we are off to Spain in September for a couple of months. We have only been abroad once in the motorhome so are at your mercy to advise us of the fors and against and is it readily available. Also can you mix the cylinders with gaslow and the regular red cylinders (not sure which gas that is and Maurice is out at the moment) Thanks for the help
Pauline :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You can have a Gaslow setup with 1 Gaslow re-fillable cylinder [6 or 11Kg] and 1 Calor / other cylinder with either an automatic or a manual change over valve. 2 x 11Kg cylinders gives you approx 22 Litres of gas.
- cost fitted in the region of £380
. . or you could go for a bulk LPG tank under the chassis [various sizes up to 200 Litres 8O ] one of the 'usual' sizes is 70 Litre tank which when filled to capacity [which is 80% of tank capacity] = 56 litres, 70 litre LPG tank fitted approx £500.
- by the way Gaslow cylinders will only fill to 80% capacity too.

There are lots of different companies, http://www.mthautogas.co.uk/
is just one.
http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/home.htm 
They both attend the major motorhome shows around the country.
{me, I've just gone the bulk LPG tank route so we should in theory have enough to last & last & last . . .and at only 41.5p litre makes re-filling a lot cheaper than replacing the Calor cylinders [and which as an added benefit free's up the gas locker for other stuff ! }
Plenty of garages both here in UK and on the continent sell autogas, not so many in Spain


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pauline

A useful link for LPG in Europe...

http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/equipment/lpgineurope.htm


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

CMR did mine. First class service, even came out to me just after christmas to replace a cylinder - http://www.cmr-limited.com/gas.html

First class service, and they go to the shows

Dave

656


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hello

I use 2 x 11 kg cylinders and find the system OK. I filled up on Tuesday and spend 12 euros for 23 litres of LPG.

On top of the financial saving each time you fill up, the convenience must have a value too.

Here is a link to a thread I started a while back about the prices etc and value for money.

I can also state - and know others will agree - that Gaslow do try to look after you after they have sold you the goods. I had a gasleak recently and they sent the parts - free of charge - by courier to me in Italy.

All the above taken into account, however, if I was ordering another refillable system tomorrow, I would go for a fixed bulk tank - but I do use a fair amount of gas as I full time in the van.

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19503-gaslow.html+calor


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

On the face of it you would take quite a few years to get your money back, but you can have the kit transferred over to a new van. Get a new outside filler unit for the new van & bolt it all in.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

bognormike said:


> On the face of it you would take quite a few years to get your money back, but you can have the kit transferred over to a new van. Get a new outside filler unit for the new van & bolt it all in.


I paid about £380 for my kit fitted. As I full time in it it has paid for itself in 12 months. Value for money in my case. Every fill up is saving me money now

Dave

656


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

*Gaslow*

Thanks for all your comments. How do you get on when in Spain I am sure lots of you have been in your motorhomes this will be out first time but have heard that we will have difficulty in obtaining the gas if we have the gaslow system fitted is this true
Pauline


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

There are only a few LPG stations in Spain largely for Government vehicles if you click >>>HERE<<< there is a list of addresses with opening hours.
We have a large (21 gallon) tank but as we overwinter we supplement this with propane bottles through an extend-a-stay system.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Gaslow*



tattyhead said:


> Thanks for all your comments. How do you get on when in Spain I am sure lots of you have been in your motorhomes this will be out first time but have heard that we will have difficulty in obtaining the gas if we have the gaslow system fitted is this true
> Pauline


Yes, this is true, if you run out in Spain you would need to purchase a Spanish bottle and regulator or buy an adaptor from Gaslow which allows you to connect a Spanish bottle direct to your system using the existing regulator.

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/products.htm 
Gaslow Part No •01-1671


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim

What is this Part no 01-4310 ?

I thought this allowed you to fill your Gaslow bottles?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

shortcircuit said:


> Jim
> 
> What is this Part no 01-4310 ?
> 
> I thought this allowed you to fill your Gaslow bottles?


Hi

Correct, that is the Acme screw adaptor for filling in Belgium and a couple of other countries, there is a range of these to suit whatever country you are visiting ..

see here http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=76

The adaptor I mentioned is specifically for a Spanish bottle and is used in place of a regulator to connect direct to an LPG system


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks. You had me worried, as I am about to place an order with motorcaravanning who seem competitive.

Is there a specific adaptor for Spain?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

shortcircuit said:


> Is there a specific adaptor for Spain?


Yes, but it's bit academic, I've never seen an LPG filling station in Spain, hence my using the Spanish bottle.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Very interesting.

I did understand that refilling was available at main depots and not at the normal roadside petrol stations. You have obviously found it easier to use the Spanish bottle.

Thanks again


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Jim, while i agree i have never seen an actual filling stations (garage) in Spain, getting your gaslow system refilled is not a great problem.

I refilled 3 times this winter (only very small amounts) at Barcelona, Valencia and Alicante, i was testing the system of refilling so made visits to these GPL depots to make sure i could refill.

There are many of these depots across Spain, the first i called at was Zona Franca in Barcelona, had no problem refilling as long as it was not for running the vehicle (domestico only, it is illegal except for public service vehicles)) the guy said, i only put in 3euro's worth as that is all the bottles would take, he was taken aback by the small amount but when i explained why we just had a laugh and then he produced a leaflet with many places to refill.

Valencia and Alicante caused me no problems at all (4 euro & 3 Euro) Murcia is also i believe a good place for a refill. (La Jonquera is another)

I have 2 x 11 kg bottles and used less than 1 bottle for 8 weeks.

Bob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bob 

thanks, I wasn't aware of these facilities.. would be handy if we could get a list of these sites .


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Jim I posted one recently, i will see if i can find a link.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Jim, this is the link but i don't know if i have loaded it correctly, but it has a posted date so you look for it.

Maybe it could be added in the download section :!: 


Bob

Propano and Butano in Spain
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Repsol Butano.PDF 
Description: 

Download 
Filename: Repsol Butano.PDF 
Filesize: 320.44 KB 
Downloaded: 10 Time(s) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Last edited by whistlinggypsy on Wed Feb 21, 2007 3:45 pm; edited 2 times in total


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Bob 
I've also found this link which might be useful

http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/spain.htm


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I am off to have my Gaslow ystem fittes at Euragas on Gloucester tomorrow.

The other advantage i see is that i dont have to run out before i can fill up like i do with the curent bottles. Fot the moment i am keeping a normal propane as a spare and just having 1 x refillable fitted. Comes to just over 200 quid inc fitting. I will keep refilling the refillable and only use the std bottle if i have to. I was concerned that if touring the wilds of bonnie scotland autogas may not be as available and so could use the std bottle and exchange it more readily at say a CC site.

Just my thoughts. I may have the second bottle fitted at a later date.

Will report on here when i have used the system a few times.

Phill


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Outlets are certainly not as dense in Scotland but still reasonable. Page 31 onwards:
http://www.boostlpg.co.uk/LPG Stns.pdf

Go to the homepage to get the useful map.

Dave


----------

